# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] dynacordp3000

## nikkos p

γεια .εχει κανεις φιλος εμπειρια στο σερβις του dynacord p3000  χρειαζομαι καποια βοηθεια.

----------


## manolo

Βρήκα ένα service manual Electro-Voice P3000. Αν είναι ίδιο μοντέλο - δεν το γνωρίζω - στείλε μου με ΠΜ το mail σου να στο στείλω..

----------

